

Man faces libel allegations over Amazon book review - johtso
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/crime/man-faces-libel-allegations-over-amazon-book-review-6259431.html

======
DanBC
As a cultural note: "litigant in person" tends to fall into two broad groups.
Plucky rebels with no money fighting huge corporations[1] or wingnuts. Here we
appear to have both.

Here's the review page.

([http://www.amazon.co.uk/product-
reviews/0956471404/ref=cm_cr...](http://www.amazon.co.uk/product-
reviews/0956471404/ref=cm_cr_pr_btm_link_1?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0))

[1] (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/McLibel_Case>)

[2]
([http://bjp.rcpsych.org/content/184/4/352.abstract?ijkey=9fb1...](http://bjp.rcpsych.org/content/184/4/352.abstract?ijkey=9fb15eebb6f1a9027bf1cca78e01413cad5913ce&keytype2=tf_ipsecsha))

------
johtso
Looks like he won!
[https://twitter.com/#!/vaughanjones82/status/185734936509157...](https://twitter.com/#!/vaughanjones82/status/185734936509157379)

"Case struck out and claimant to pay £75k"

